# Aiming for 3000cals give me ideas



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm aiming for 3000cals per day for a bulk.

ATM I dirty bulk and eat everything and anything. Not gaining much fat tbh.

I'm 13stone 6 ish, 85kg 6ft 2 22years

Anyway I can't seem to get the cals I need.

Just wanting so ideas of what you guys are eating that help yous achieve your cal goals. I what kinds of food I should be eating. Just hard to find nice recipes And ideas

I've tried a few different homemade shakes but they making me feel sick for hours.

I can't really be bothered typing my diet tbh, so that's why I'm asking what you have,  hehe


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

3000 cals is a piece of pi55, i hit that when trying to hit less.

If u genuinely struggle to get the amount of food required, what about couple of pints of milk?

seriously, we need to see ur daily diet really. U cant just say recommend me some food lol - go to morrisons they got shelves full of food


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Peanut butter, Full Fat milk, Fatty meats. All high in calories


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Meal 1

Eggs, beef, cheese

Meal 2

Chicken and carb

Meal 3

Shake

Meal 4

Fish and carb

Meal 5

Dairy, nuts, whey, any carb

Then make that upto 3000 calories, it's really not hard


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Get a pot of double cream in your life


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

jonnym4 said:


> Meal 1
> 
> Eggs, beef, cheese
> 
> ...


Really? I'd find it hard eating eggs with beef and cheese in the morning!!

Op 3000 cals can be achieved with a good breakfast. 3000 cals is nothing at all, the average non training man consumes that and more, and he's got the belly to prove it


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

meal 1 12 egg whites (not whey)

6 rice cakes

small apple

meal 2 200g chicken

65g basmati rice or 200g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

meal 3 200g chicken

65g basmati rice or 200g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

meal 4 200g chicken

65g basmati rice or 200g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

meal 5 200g chicken

65g basmati rice or 200g sweet pot

olive oil

small fibrous veg selection

Pre WO 2 scoops whey in water

6 rice cakes

Post WO 2 scoops whey

2 weetablix

20g vitargo

Just shy of 3000k, c = 291, p = 294, f = 40

Weights are uncooked


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

biglad90 said:


> I'm aiming for 3000cals per day for a bulk.
> 
> ATM I dirty bulk and eat everything and anything. Not gaining much fat tbh.
> 
> ...


Have a look in my journal, my diet is listed in there. It is around 8000 cals

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230453-solidcecil-journal.html


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

As said 3k is easy I'm trying 2700 and having to smash extra cardio in as I can't help but go over


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dirty bulking but not hitting 3000 cals? Can't be bothered to type your current diet, but you want us to type a new one for you?

Not sure if srs.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Really? I'd find it hard eating eggs with beef and cheese in the morning!!
> 
> Op 3000 cals can be achieved with a good breakfast. 3000 cals is nothing at all, the average non training man consumes that and more, and he's got the belly to prove it


Minced beef with Old El Paso Taco spice mix

Scrambled eggs in with the beef, lets the eggs cook

Mix grated cheese through

Serve

Prosper


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RACK said:


> meal 1 12 egg whites (not whey)
> 
> 6 rice cakes
> 
> ...


A diet like that that is enough to put any nooby off of bodybuilding.

Op, this was my dinner last night



There's chicken breast stuffed with beef and philly cheese, wrapped in bacon. 120g ball of mozzerella cheese, sausage roll, 1/4 of a pizza, salad, beetroot, and a pile of spicey pasta with bbq sausage in it, loads of mayo and oil on the salad, pint of milk, and for afters I had a packet of crisps.

That's how you eat to grow.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mish said:


> Minced beef with Old El Paso Taco spice mix
> 
> Scrambled eggs in with the beef, lets the eggs cook
> 
> ...


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> meal 1 12 egg whites (not whey)
> 
> 6 rice cakes
> 
> ...


Do you weigh all your food uncooked like chicken etc?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have porridge, protein shake and peanut butter with milk all in the blender for breakfast and its 900 calories alone 3000 calories is very easy to hit.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Ukmeathead said:


> Do you weigh all your food uncooked like chicken etc?


If you're dead serious then you gotta weigh your food, how else would you know what macros you're getting


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It all depends if you want to keep things clean or just get the cals in. Anyone can hit 3000 cals, it's jsut 2 big mac meals a day


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> If you're dead serious then you gotta weigh your food, how else would you know what macros you're getting


Nah of course I weigh all my food but after it's cooked just wondering are people weighing there stuff uncooked


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It's just how I've always done it mate


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

RACK said:


> It's just how I've always done it mate


Oh I see because I know when cooking chicken depending on how it cooks the weight changes so maybe I should be doing it your way? Plus probably been consuming more calories counting it my way as I think i'm having less than i am.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about it mate. Sometimes if you get chicken from supermarkets the breasts have more water in them than me on oxys!!

I get mine from a wholesaler round here and each one is around 250g uncooked and I've not seen one shrink when cooking or had to drain a pan with them


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sainsburys taste the difference Jersey milk is 75p and the whole bottle is 600cal

Peanut butter. I eat 100g a day which is 620cals.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Even Musclefood chicken (which is regarded as the holy grail of chicken round here) weighs less after cooking.

The macros provided are uncooked so I still don't understand why people weigh things cooked :/


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RACK said:


> If you're dead serious then you gotta weigh your food, how else would you know what macros you're getting


But it depends what you mean by 'serious'. I'm serious about gaining size but I eat "like ****" (by conventional methods), don't weigh my food, don't eat every 2-3 hours, don't use any supplements apart from the odd shake every few weeks, don't follow a set or conventional training routine, I still go out on the beer etc.. but I'm still meeting and surpassing the goals I set for myself. What annoys me about the .BB industry and the muscle related communities (not aimed at you personally rack, this is just an observation) is that everyone is advised, taught and spoken to As if they are in prep for the next Mr Olympia, when in reality 95% of the guys just wanna be bigger and in better shape than the others around them. And the 6 meals of sweet potato and chicken breast makes people think they can't do it and often give up. Eating healthy is great, and of course should be advised by all to all.. but people forget there is a balance, and people get sucked into thinking that you can only get big or lean or strong by eating eggs brown rice and chicken, when it's complete bollox.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i have porridge, protein shake and peanut butter with milk all in the blender for breakfast and its 900 calories alone 3000 calories is very easy to hit.


**** me if thats 900 calories im doin ok at brekkie,

5 x eggs

3 x bergan bread

200g beans

2 x bacon.

If the op ate like @IGotTekkers and added 3 x mutant shakes or some home made marvels, then goal is reached..sorted.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> But it depends what you mean by 'serious'. I'm serious about gaining size but I eat "like ****" (by conventional methods), don't weigh my food, don't eat every 2-3 hours, don't use any supplements apart from the odd shake every few weeks, don't follow a set or conventional training routine, I still go out on the beer etc.. but I'm still meeting and surpassing the goals I set for myself. What annoys me about the .BB industry and the muscle related communities (not aimed at you personally rack, this is just an observation) is that everyone is advised, taught and spoken to As if they are in prep for the next Mr Olympia, when in reality 95% of the guys just wanna be bigger and in better shape than the others around them. And the 6 meals of sweet potato and chicken breast makes people think they can't do it and often give up. Eating healthy is great, and of course should be advised by all to all.. but people forget there is a balance, and people get sucked into thinking that you can only get big or lean or strong by eating eggs brown rice and chicken, when it's complete bollox.


Whilst I partly agree (I'm the biggest advocate of going out and getting smashed at *least* once a week..) It's eating "whatever I like" that meant that I never looked as good as I wanted to, don't get me wrong, if you train hard and eat relatively well you'll look decent. But there is absolutely no way I could maintain my current physique without watching my diet. Ultimately it depends on your desired physique though. Also, from what I read, it largely depends on AAS use. People that are assisted seem to get away with a lot more slack diet.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> But it depends what you mean by 'serious'. I'm serious about gaining size but I eat "like ****" (by conventional methods), don't weigh my food, don't eat every 2-3 hours, don't use any supplements apart from the odd shake every few weeks, don't follow a set or conventional training routine, I still go out on the beer etc.. but I'm still meeting and surpassing the goals I set for myself. What annoys me about the .BB industry and the muscle related communities (not aimed at you personally rack, this is just an observation) is that everyone is advised, taught and spoken to As if they are in prep for the next Mr Olympia, when in reality 95% of the guys just wanna be bigger and in better shape than the others around them. And the 6 meals of sweet potato and chicken breast makes people think they can't do it and often give up. Eating healthy is great, and of course should be advised by all to all.. but people forget there is a balance, and people get sucked into thinking that you can only get big or lean or strong by eating eggs brown rice and chicken, when it's complete bollox.


Depends on the OPs goals mate. If he wanna look good and big, eat clean. If you wanna like shìt but still big, eat dirty.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Totally agree with you mate, it's a very personal sport and it's more important to work out what's best for you and will keep you happy and doing it.

If I could get away without being strict I defo would.

Best point I think you make is that it's all about balance, something I myself have forgotten a few times in the past. In prep it's different but in real/normal life I think you have to remember, like you say, we aren't going for the Mr Olympia.

I used to binge on junk food for most of my life so now I'm not too fussed but if I could go back a few years I'd be far more ballenced.

There's a fair few who take the holier than thou attitdue and are small/fat as fawk and never change.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

L11 said:


> Whilst I partly agree (I'm the biggest advocate of going out and getting smashed at *least* once a week..) It's eating "whatever I like" that meant that I never looked as good as I wanted to, don't get me wrong, if you train hard and eat relatively well you'll look decent. But there is absolutely no way I could maintain my current physique without watching my diet. Ultimately it depends on your desired physique though. Also, from what I read, it largely depends on AAS use. People that are assisted seem to get away with a lot more slack diet.


Yeah I think I sometimes forget that not everyone uses gear lmao


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

I dont count macros and never have, I just go by the rule of every 3 hours, some ppl dont weigh themselves but judge what the mirror says, I use both.

Ive got no problem consuming any foods, but would rather have my macros actually benefiting me, in the whole scheme of things.but id I need cals ill eat it all.

Dont want a six pack, just your average strongman look...sigmarsson @16st with some good strength would suit .


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

As everyone said, 3k is easy to hit.

My breakfast today was around 1k, - 5 eggs, 1 tomato, butter, 2 WM bread slices, ham and 300ml gold top milk.


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Really? I'd find it hard eating eggs with beef and cheese in the morning!!
> 
> Op 3000 cals can be achieved with a good breakfast. 3000 cals is nothing at all, the average non training man consumes that and more, and he's got the belly to prove it


I've found having a pro fat meal at breakfast takes away my digestive issues and doesn't raise insulin in the morning when I don't need it!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

See it's okay for everyone to say how 'easy it is' to hit 3000 cals.

But for some people, who are normally quite skinny, 3000 calories is a silly amount of food.

It's easy to say how easy it is, but it takes time to build up to that if you're used to eating nowhere near that amount.

I have friends who can just eat and eat and probably get 4000+ calories in a day without even thinking about it, but they've grown up eating a lot of food, if you've grown up without much of an appetite, it's going to take a lot more to get the food down you.

Not getting on an anyone, just saying how it is.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I did this on my first ever bulk. After a few days of doing it it was childs play:


TimeNameCaloriesProteinCarbs05:202 x poached eggs on brown bread with lurpak light butter396222408:00Whey Protein Shake (with water)18839412:00Chicken, Veg and Brown Rice619647914:30Mass Gainer Shake (with full fat milk)391303715:30Chicken, Veg and Brown Rice619647918:30Chicken, Veg and Brown Rice619647920:30Peanut Butter Sandwich (50/50 bread)372153822:00MP Milk Protein Smooth (with full fat milk)4826223*TOTAL**3,686**360**363*


----------



## alan1971 (Mar 30, 2012)

you could eat a pizza every day, that should see a 1000 calories alone.lol


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

3 big mac meals. Done


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> But it depends what you mean by 'serious'. I'm serious about gaining size but I eat "like ****" (by conventional methods), don't weigh my food, don't eat every 2-3 hours, don't use any supplements apart from the odd shake every few weeks, don't follow a set or conventional training routine, I still go out on the beer etc.. but I'm still meeting and surpassing the goals I set for myself. What annoys me about the .BB industry and the muscle related communities (not aimed at you personally rack, this is just an observation) is that everyone is advised, taught and spoken to As if they are in prep for the next Mr Olympia, when in reality 95% of the guys just wanna be bigger and in better shape than the others around them. And the 6 meals of sweet potato and chicken breast makes people think they can't do it and often give up. Eating healthy is great, and of course should be advised by all to all.. but people forget there is a balance, and people get sucked into thinking that you can only get big or lean or strong by eating eggs brown rice and chicken, when it's complete bollox.


This is a similar attitude to mine mate, at 37 I can't be ****d eating the same meal 3/4 times a day 7 days a week (chicken/rice etc)

Yes I eat healthy but don't weigh my food as I have a good idea what each serving contains.

If I'm out in town and am hungry then a KFC or a Mc'd will suffice and I won't go home crying about it and then do 500 sit ups

I train hard and eat well but my ultimate goal isn't show condition or to have a ripped 6 pack but to be in bigger and better condition to most around me but also by not restricting my lifestyle by to much and not able to have beers etc when I want


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

shaunmac said:


> See it's okay for everyone to say how 'easy it is' to hit 3000 cals.
> 
> But for some people, who are normally quite skinny, 3000 calories is a silly amount of food.
> 
> ...


I kinda get this, even after a cut for a couple of months last year my appetite decreased, I was never "hungry" (to be honest I'm never actually hungry), but if you can cook well and make some tasty dishes it's not that hard to get food down.. It's when you're trying to force down dry chicken breast where I guess it would be difficult


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Picked a completely random day from last year around the time I knew I was aiming for 3000 calories.. Of all the days to choose...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

L11 said:


> Picked a completely random day from last year around the time I knew I was aiming for 3000 calories.. Of all the days to choose...
> 
> View attachment 130161


500ml Vodka???

WTF kind of diet is this, why have I not seen this before


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tesco finest pizza are 2 for £7 and a yummy and quick way to get 1K calories and some veggies too. Wash it down with a 70g protein shake and there is 1300 cals of decent quality food that can be cooked and eaten in 20 minutes.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

WOW!

A lot of different views and opinion here.

Sorry for the late reply I work nights and have just got up.

Few people mention and how they want to look, well I've been skinny all my life and just a good amount on size will do me fine. Obv in later months as I'm putting size on il have to reassess my fat levels, and see if I'm still heading in the same direction.

I'm not bothered about having a six back, being ripped as such, or even ever doing a show. Hence with being young an having a high metabolism I chose not eating clean.

Someone mention about how skinny guys can struggle as they not used to eating that much day in day out.

Some days I can easily manage 3k but I think I'm that carb'd up it lasts til the next day.

I made 2 shakes yesterday

600ml milk

50g Asda ready oats

50g peanut butter

50g whey

^ that was one shake, 900cals

Had one, about 4pm not long after I got up, gym at 6pm, and I felt sick and couldn't face my second shake.

So I cooked a pizza  1000cals 

I don't have a consistent diet. I find it hard to stick to them.

But on Friday in getting 10kg of chicken breast from wholesale, an I have load of rice and pasta. I do try an have a homemade meal, over sh*t like takeaways, and cheap processed food.

Here are the some of the foods I usually eat.

( in no order, I just eat them  )

40g ready oats with milk

50g peanut butter ( sometimes straight from te jar)

Tea can vary, from pizza, to homemade curry, chips, spag Bol whatever is getting made

As I work nigjts, I still eat but it can hard

I eat quite a few snickers bars on my breaks (250 cals per bar) sometimes have 3

I have a meal from the work canteen although its sh*t most nights.

In the past I've used serious mass weight gain and seen results, but that was when I was like 11st, one serving is 1600cals but only get 16 servings in a bag  so I'd need 2 per month.

As for the whole Marco thing, I have tried to learn a bit and see how I could incorporate it ino my diet but dosent seem to agree with me as i ended up shoving a Big Mac down my neck hours later. Haha

I've seen a few tips so far, such as drink full fat milk for only 75p etc.

If rather dirty bulk, (with in reason)

And keep re-assessing every few months, because no doubt my metabolism will be slowing down soon, and who wants to end up fat ey.

I do try and use my fitness pal. But if I find I'm having a rubbish eating day and not eating enough, I tend to my look at it as it shows me the massive amount of cals I have left. On the other hand I do find it useful, especially when I'm hitting my target.

Should I focus on getting enough protein from my food as a main focus and just try to keep fats low

I.e loads of chicken plus 2 shakes a day

Could easily get 200g pro

And not worry about about carbs, aslong as I aim for lower fat foods. And keep with high GI foods. Porridge, rice pasta etc. 400g of pasta with is 300g carbs ( eat throughout my night shift maybe)

But still be able to enjoy pizzas, burgers, an whatever else takes my fancy Jst not eat them as much.

The stricter te diet the less likely il end up sticking to it tbh.

I know it seemed like an essay, but I'm not being ignorant about dieting etc, by not choosing to follow Marcos etc, I just think personally size without a massive amount of fat cAn be archived. Who dosent say 6months down the line I'm ultra strict, doing cardio, following Macros, etc. this is really just to help day by day to get more cals and to learn more and adjust as necessary as time goes on. 

Thanks for l input so far, appreciate it


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

No, if you're struggling to hit 3000 calories you don't want less fats, you want more..

Nuts, salmon, mackerel, extra virgin oil - All very high in calories, if you incorporate those into your diet you'll find it hard not to reach 3000 calories - You will find it difficult trying to rely on pasta, whey, oats and chicken


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ahh so I'm thinking the opposite than I should?

Il try today see how I get on then il post today's food dairy Tmra


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> See it's okay for everyone to say how 'easy it is' to hit 3000 cals.
> 
> But for some people, who are normally quite skinny, 3000 calories is a silly amount of food.
> 
> ...


2 years ago I was borderline anorexic lol. I ate hardly ever. Of course it was a struggle at first, you just gotta make that meal and sit with it confront of you and tell yourself if you don't eat this meal you will be Dr NoGains for another week. That's what I did.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2013)

Put olive oil bottle into mouth, drink.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Im 63kg women and hoover up 3000 clean cals easy with only 2 scoops from normal whey. Peanut butter, Evo ,milk, oats and rice are your friend. I about to up to 3300 cals as I can't put on weight consistently on current in take. You weigh 4 stone more than me and bulk on 3000 calories....fml.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Breakfast - 5 weetabix with 500ml almond milk, 25g whey

Snack - 5 rice cakes 37g peanut butter, 1 cup hot choc

Dinner - 130g uncooked wholemeal pasta, 1/4 jar dolmio spag bol sauce, 100g mince, 30g mushrooms

Snack - 5 rice cakes 37g peanut butter, 1 cup hot choc

Evening - 140g chicken breast, 150g green beans, 200g cabbage, 150g coliflower, 150g brocoli, gravy, mint sauce (No carbs later than 5pm)

Bed - 25g whey 200ml almond milk

Post w/o - 25g whey with water

Throughout day - 300ml almond milk to be used in tea/coffee

2700 calories, on maintenance, could easily eat another 500-1000 but holding back


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Igottekkers great inspirations and the put bottle in mouth and drink made me laugh, I actually walked past EVOO in Asda earlier.

I think I'm making this harder than it really is.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Ice cream


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Have a look in my journal, my diet is listed in there. It is around 8000 cals
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230453-solidcecil-journal.html


I have just started this bulk diet, always looking for new bulk programs loving the morning breakfast!! Look forward to the results in a few weeks much thanks to you Cecil....


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Breakfast - 5 weetabix with 500ml almond milk, 25g whey
> 
> Snack - 5 rice cakes 37g peanut butter, 1 cup hot choc
> 
> ...


No carbs after five? Whyyyy


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

jonnym4 said:


> No carbs after five? Whyyyy


Endomorph mate, easily gain fat, so I get all carbs in early


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Endomorph mate, easily gain fat, so I get all carbs in early


That is very very out dated information, your somatype may affect your insulin sensitivity however your metabolism does not work on a day to day basis


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

jonnym4 said:


> That is very very out dated information, your somatype may affect your insulin sensitivity however your metabolism does not work on a day to day basis


Doh!

No big deal tho, quite enjoy a big carb lunch


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

tip for an easy way to add cals. Drink coconut milk. circa 900 cals a tin.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Yesterday food:-

I hit about 3500cals yesterday

Breakfast (3pm) porridge 243 cals

4.30/5pm half a pepperoni pizza 502 cals

Protein shake 150cals

9pm 2 sandwiches (corned beef) 400cals

1litre Asda chocolate milk 885cals

12am 2 more sandwiches 400cals

1.20am chicken tikka masala, 514cals with 2 garlic and coriander Naans 704cals

4am last sandwich 200 cals

According to my fitness pal 3753cals

Carbs 378g

Pro 205

Fat 106

Now I actually over achieved my cal target I realised that this could be made easier than I'm making it.

Obv this isn't the most ideal diet but like I said I wanna hit my 3000 than tweak as necessary


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

As said before, I put on 16lb in 4/5 weeks only by knocking the **** on the head.. Throughout my life Ive never been a big eater, so its true for some people, it is hard, of course I could whack the cals down, eating eclairs and big macs, but doing it right can be a uphill struggle.

As mentioned by gman and tekkers, do it in which ever way makes you feel comfortable, not interested in the shredded look personally.


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Tkd67 yeah I've realised that, I didn't feel bloated or too carb'd up. Felt ok.

It will be soon routine, and if I ever want to cut I could do in later months if I've put too much fat on.

I'm having pasta for my dinner at work, little healthier 

Still could murder a kebad right now


----------



## Lic01 (May 5, 2008)

L11 said:


> Picked a completely random day from last year around the time I knew I was aiming for 3000 calories.. Of all the days to choose...
> 
> View attachment 130161


What app / program did you work this out on? Currently use my fitness pal and its stuck on breakfast lunch & dinner instead of meal 1 2 3 4 5 etc....


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

My fitness pal website does it like that mate


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

3000cals shud be no prob clean

cutting on around 2700 atm

breakfast

75g alpen

10g whole pysllium husk

30g flax seed

175ml 1% milk

2 scoops whey

meal 2

jacket potato

2 tins of tuna

smudge of butter

meal 3

pre-w apple/banana

protein_fiber bar

meal 4 post

500ml 1% milk

3 scoops whey

meal 5

1/2 pack of micro white rice

2 tins of tuna

thats roughly what i eat, sometimes i mix it up and end up higher protein (closer to 300) and im stll always hungry 

hitting 3k cals cleanish aint too hard

like people said my fitness pal is awesome


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

heres mine

Meal 1

Asda - Egg - Large Free Range, 4 egg

Bananas - Raw, 80 g

Flavahans - Porridge 80 g

Asda - Clear Squeezy Honey, 10 g

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Meal 2

My Protein - Impact Whey Protein Strawberry Cream, 60 g

Asda Smart Price - Strawberry Jam, 15 g

Hovis - Bread (Wholemeal, Medium Sliced), 2 slice

Meal 3

Tilda - Brown Basmati Microwave Rice, 125 g

Veggies - Brocolli, 100 g

Asda - Chicken Breast Fillet (3 for £10 Range), 200 g

Meal 4

Asda - Cashew Nuts, 30 g

Meal 5

Asda - Salmon Fillet, 150 g

Asda Extra Special - Asparagus Tips, 125 g boiled

Asda - Sweet Potatoes Boiled, 300 g

Meal 6

Asda Good for You - Natural Cottage Cheese, 1 container (300 gs ea.)

TOTAL: 3,077 Cals 269g Carbs 91g Fat 296g prot


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Might have go at this ^^


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I eat the same for both cutting and bulking, just more of it for bulking.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

I eat whatever I want when I'm trying to gain weight.

Today:

60g whey protein, 3 double cheeseburgers from mcdonalds

Tub of chobani yoghurt, 60g whey protein, wholemeal bagel, tbsp peanut butter

350g rump steak, 300g oven chips

PWO: 60g whey protein

20 chicken nuggets, double cheeseburger (mcdonalds obviously, again)

100g Brazil nuts, 30g whey protein, wholemeal bagel

I've got no idea what total cals or macros this works out at but I know protein is high and cals are relatively high, so that'll do for me. Fvck all this chicken, rice and broccoli sh1t, it's not required for me.

Edit: I've just worked it out on a diet app I downloaded:

6002 cals

291g of fat

384g of carbs

487g of protein

Happy with that. Man up OP!


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> I eat whatever I want when I'm trying to gain weight.


B*stard, I just got to look at carbs and I get chunky!


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> Have a look in my journal, my diet is listed in there. It is around 8000 cals
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/230453-solidcecil-journal.html


100mg of dbol is a lot lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

2 liters of full fat milk is around 1480 calories and 64g protein.

Half your daily goal and costs £1 a day. That is the easiest way to bulk up i found. Replace half your water intake a day with milk.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

puurboi said:


> 2 liters of full fat milk is around 1480 calories and 64g protein.
> 
> Half your daily goal and costs £1 a day. That is the easiest way to bulk up i found. Replace half your water intake a day with milk.


This is correct. The GOMAD diet says eat your normal food but just drink a gallon of milk a day on top of it. Cheap as fook way to get the cals in.

Good call mate


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Been making my own shakes to start with

6-700ml full fat milk

50g peanut butter

50g oats

1 egg

1 scoop of wey

90g pro

100 carbs

60g fat

1500 cals good start to the day

The rest of the day is as much meat as possible

I've upped my milk intake too at least 1 litre a day

I was hitting 2500 minimum everyday but regularly hitting 4000 now so I thank you.

I'm not Being dead strict as of yet. I am partial to the McDonald's 

Large Big Mac meal with milkshake is 1000 plus cals

But on the other hand I do eat pasta/rice chicken alot.

No Alcohol, crisps etc

My lack of intak was hiking me back and I've put on a about 1.5 per week ATM.

Cheer lads  great help


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

puurboi said:


> 2 liters of full fat milk is around 1480 calories and 64g protein.
> 
> Half your daily goal and costs £1 a day. That is the easiest way to bulk up i found. Replace half your water intake a day with milk.


WAW that is good i never new that!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

mozzwigan said:


> WAW that is good i never new that!


It is known as the GOMAd diet. Stands for Gallon of Milk a Day - 2 liters is less than half of that amount.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

puurboi said:


> It is known as the GOMAd diet. Stands for Gallon of Milk a Day - 2 liters is less than half of that amount.


the one they sell in asda is really creamy and it tastes awsome, the "long life" one, ya can gte a crate pretty cheap, i need to get extra calories, cheers pal


----------

